# Bane - blue lop rabbit - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bane
DOB: June 2015

Bane is a blue dwarf lop, who is looking for a home with a neutered female rabbit for company. He has come to us because his companion died, and the previous owners were unable to get another rabbit, so asked us to find him a new home.

He is a shy boy, and like most rabbits, isn't keen on being handled.



He has been neutered, vaccinated, wormed and has seen our vet. We ask for a minimum donation of £40 for him.
Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bane has gone to a new home


----------

